# Walk behind tank sprayer



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Looking into a walk behind tank sprayer, and I have a few questions.

1) assuming 12gal capacity, is this thing going to be a bear to push? Figure this would weigh 35# more than my 50# lesco granular spreader.

If yes to 1 above, 2) Does anyone make an off the shelf, ready to rock, self propelled sprayer?

Thx


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> Looking into a walk behind tank sprayer, and I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) assuming 12gal capacity, is this thing going to be a bear to push? Figure this would weigh 35# more than my 50# lesco granular spreader.
> 
> ...


1gallon of water = 8.34lb

12gal = 100lb of water

Add the weight of the battery, pump, tanks and hoses.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

The chapin 12g is not that hard to push as long as your not dealing with crazy slopes. It has a lower center of gravity then adding a sprayer to the lesco 80lb spreader.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> Looking into a walk behind tank sprayer, and I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) assuming 12gal capacity, is this thing going to be a bear to push? Figure this would weigh 35# more than my 50# lesco granular spreader.
> 
> ...



 Yes. On flat ground, not so bad at all. Slopes change things for the worse, quicky. I use a 9 gallon setup in a Lesco 80lb spreader, I can work my slopes without too many issues, My FIL's lot on the other hand, was modeled after the Himalayas and presents several challenges. I typically try to apply to the level areas with a full tank and end up in the more extreme areas once I've exhausted 50% of the tank capacity or more. 
 Yes again. But you are looking to spend serious $$.
 $2,000 for the electric version of this
 Another $1,050 for the Gregson Clark SpreaderMate B 
 And now you've got a self-propelled, all-electric, walk-behind turf sprayer.

If something like the Chapin 97902 is more like what you were looing for, I don't know of any OTS options for self-propelled. Sprayers like this have a few limitations as well, especially in volume that can be applied. Most of these things have TINY pumps on them that are not capable of applying 1 gallon per 1k sq ft at any practical ground speed.

When i looked into my own build, I determined that there was no way I was going to be able to build what I wanted - a push/walk-behind unit that I could get 1g/1M out of and not have to re-load during application. (20+ gallon tank.....) So I backed off to a push unit that I would have to reload 1x. Ok - The Chapin and similar units were going to need a LOT of modification to get what I wanted, and the SpreaderMate was a higher CoG and smaller tank, needing 2 reloads for my 20k lawn. In the end, the SpreaderMate was everything I wanted - EXCEPT the smaller tank, which hasn't turned out to be a deal-breaker. I could not have built the folding boom with all of the plumbing and nozzle-bodies, and had a 5GPM pump, for less than I bought the SM for.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I ended up in a very different direction than most. I bought a 16g tank/pump from northern tool. I place it on my gorilla cart and use 70ft of hose. I can do 2g/Ksqft if i want to and all in one tank. I just move the gorilla from the backyard to front to get more reach.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

g-man said:


> I ended up in a very different direction than most. I bought a 16g tank/pump from northern tool. I place it on my gorilla cart and use 70ft of hose. I can do 2g/Ksqft if i want to and all in one tank. I just move the gorilla from the backyard to front to get more reach.


Do you use dye regardless of what youre spraying to ensure coverage? Unless I had an axle and wheels to keep things uniform, i'd fear missing areas.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't use dye. I use the stripes from mowing. Im using a single nozzle boom, but plan at some point to build a 3 nozzle one.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> I ended up in a very different direction than most. I bought a 16g tank/pump from northern tool. I place it on my gorilla cart and use 70ft of hose. I can do 2g/Ksqft if i want to and all in one tank. I just move the gorilla from the backyard to front to get more reach.


That's pretty much where I'd go if wanting to do higher volume. The SpreaderMate is great, but having to push the tank around is a real limitation.

Are you running a walking boom?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Right now im just using a hand held wand. But a boom with wheels will be nice. If golf course do it on greens, then why not. I do have some narrow spots with trees or concrete in the way. I also have a 24v Chapin backpack and i avoid using it. Lifting the heavy awkward tank is a pain.


----------



## dholaday (Nov 16, 2021)

Greetings all! Picked up a gently used unit a few days ago for $250 and am excited to begin modifying it. It came with a three nozzle boom, but after testing it with water, realized that I was laying striped on the concrete. I ordered a 2 nozzle boom from amazon that is supposed to arrive later this week. What types of nozzles is everyone running with these units? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

KISS - don't over think it.

Broken spreader
Remove hopper put marine ply board to hold the 10ltr plastic boating fuel tank.
Barbed NPT fitting from tank to the hose to the $10 ebay 100psi 12v pump.
3 red teejet sprayers and mounts
pvc tube for the boom
12v battery, fuse and switch 
under $100 aud done

Quite happy to post an image of mine


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@Buffalolawny 
Could you post a picture of your setup?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Theycallmemrr said:


> @Buffalolawny
> Could you post a picture of your setup?


This is version 1 with 22ltr Fuel Tank for testing.

I have changed the hopper to marine ply and it's bolted to the plyboard.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

DFWdude said:


> . But you are looking to spend serious $$.
> 
> $2,000 for the electric version of this
> Another $1,050 for the Gregson Clark SpreaderMate B
> And now you've got a self-propelled, all-electric, walk-behind turf sprayer.


This is my master plan! 
I'm typically spraying about 30k ft, so I'm at the limit of what the spreader mate can handle. I've got it in an earthway 2170 right now and pushing it is a serious workout.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I made a push sprayer and I really struggled with pushing it. After extending the handle it became a breeze to push


----------

